# Prevacid and Caltrate



## Karen G. (Sep 7, 1999)

I've had reflux for 3 years but it has never been bad enough for me to need medication, I have been avoiding the foods known to cause me problems and up til now I've been OK. Well...the past month it has gotten so bad I was back to the doctor. She gave me Prevacid to try, but I'm afraid to take it because of any possible side effects. I have read where some people had started with diarhea after taking the Prevacid, and well now that I have my IBS somewhat under control with Caltrate (which leads me to another question) I am afraid to take anything that might cause the D to start up again. I was wondering if anyone else has taken the Prevacid and if so did you have any side effects? I am also wondering if anyone knows if there is any interaction between the Prevacid and Caltrate? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

I took prevacid and caltrate with no problem, I just don't take them at the same time. I am now on aciphex and still take caltrate plus my other meds(levbid,buspar) I haven't had any problems. You might want to ask the drugest or you doctor first.


----------



## gemsab (Apr 4, 2002)

I take Prevacid with several other meds and I have no problems with it. Best to check with doc if you are really concerned......... Emmy


----------

